# Whats playing in your player right now??



## rule6660 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats playing in your player right now??
I have Pantera's Becoming !!! :bajo


----------



## BOOZER (Jan 31, 2009)

rule6660 said:


> Whats playing in your player right now??
> I have Pantera's Becoming !!! :bajo


primer 55 :bajo


----------



## Beasty (Jan 31, 2009)

Cavalera Conspiracy - Inflikted :roon


----------

